

Using Techstars To Accelerate Success With Erica Douglass - richbuggy
http://foolishadventure.com/audio/perseverance-and-building-on-your-success-with-erica-douglass-fa167/

======
Foolish
This was cool look inside Techstars and why funded founders would choose an
accelerator.

